# Zi tu n'aimes pas le luxe



## samoussa (11 Octobre 2005)

Karl Lagerfeld toujours aussi drôle : " Zi tu n'aimes pas le luxe alors tu aimes le chomâge" !!!???!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Karl Lagerfeld toujours aussi drôle : " Zi tu n'aimes pas le luxe alors tu aimes le chomâge" !!!???!!!



Mais c'est drôle vraiment !!!

Crois tu que ce mec là sois dénué d'esprit ? Moi je trouve ça excellent.


----------



## samoussa (11 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est dr&#244;le vraiment !!!
> 
> Crois tu que ce mec l&#224; sois d&#233;nu&#233; d'esprit ? Moi je trouve &#231;a excellent.



Je ne nie pas qu'il poss&#232;de de l'esprit, je me demande juste si c'est du lard ou du cochon !!
En tout cas je me suis bien marr&#233; au petit dej'


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2005)

Je pense que ça va même assez loin...


----------



## KARL40 (11 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ça va même assez loin...



Bien profond même ....


----------



## samoussa (11 Octobre 2005)

n'allons quand m&#234;me pas en faire un proph&#232;te. Il a bien compris la sc&#232;ne m&#233;diatique comme beaucoup d'autres


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Octobre 2005)

Il est drole et plein d'esprit, il n'a pas besoin de provoc, il est bon. Il peut tout se permettre.


----------



## NightWalker (11 Octobre 2005)

C'est ça...?????


----------



## samoussa (11 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est ça...?????


j'ai lu quelque part que ce type possède 70 ipods.


----------



## NightWalker (11 Octobre 2005)

Il suffit de faire la recherche dans Google tu vas tomber sur plein d'articles dont celui-ci

Il fait un RAID d'iPod...


----------



## samoussa (11 Octobre 2005)

Il y a quelque chose d'un peu d&#233;cadant la dedans.Comme ces types qui se "roulaient"dans la bouffe au chateau quand d'autres crevaient de fin dans le village voisin.
"Il y a quelque chose de pourri au royaume de Danemark" dirait shakespeare


----------



## J-Marc (11 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Karl Lagerfeld toujours aussi drôle : " Zi tu n'aimes pas le luxe alors tu aimes le chomâge" !!!???!!!



Consternant ! 

Ce mec là ne manque peut-être ni d'intelligence, ni d'iPod, mais côté humanité, y'a du boulot. 
Y'a des misanthropes qui font rire ou réfléchir, lui me ferait plutôt gerber. 
(pas trouvé de smiley gerbeur; si quelqu'un a ça, jen prend une caisse...)

Ce mec là me fait l'effet d'un monument de vanité et de superficialité. Si c'est l'image qu'il se crée, c'est pas mieux


----------



## samoussa (11 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Consternant !
> 
> Ce mec l&#224; ne manque peut-&#234;tre ni d'intelligence, ni d'iPod, mais c&#244;t&#233; humanit&#233;, y'a du boulot.
> Y'a des misanthropes qui font rire ou r&#233;fl&#233;chir, lui me ferait plut&#244;t gerber.
> ...


surtout quand on sait que le d&#233;but de la phrase &#233;tait sur le fait que l'industrie du luxe fait travailler (et trimer pour certains) beaucoup de monde et que donc "zi tu n'aime pas le luxe..." Y'a pa &#224; dire, &#233;tonnante petite dialectique !! Pour le smiley gerbeur je cherche


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Pour le smiley gerbeur je cherche


----------



## J-Marc (12 Octobre 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>




Merci !   
comment on fait pour le rajouter à la collec' ??


----------



## JPTK (12 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Merci !
> comment on fait pour le rajouter à la collec' ??




PAs possible mais tu peux le rajouter à tes signets et l'utiliser comme une image.


----------



## N°6 (12 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Karl Lagerfeld toujours aussi drôle : " Zi tu n'aimes pas le luxe alors tu aimes le chomâge" !!!???!!!



On peut aussi dire que si tu n'aimes pas le chômage, c'est parce que tu as des gouts de luxe ! 

La preuve, tous ces pauvres qui se plaignent et qui dépensent leur allocs dans des faux Vuittons ! :mouais:


----------



## samoussa (12 Octobre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> On peut aussi dire que si tu n'aimes pas le chômage, c'est parce que tu as des gouts de luxe !
> 
> La preuve, tous ces pauvres qui se plaignent et qui dépensent leur allocs dans des faux Vuittons ! :mouais:


"les aspirations des pauvres ne sont pas très éloignées des réalités des riches" - Pierre Desproges


----------



## quetzalk (12 Octobre 2005)

Monsieur Lagefeld a négocié directement avec le fisc une petite ristourne de quelques millions d'euros, menaçant d'expatrier toutes ses activités économiques si on... appliquait la loi (source : un correspondant secret à Bercy, pour de vrai).

Essayez d'aller les voir pour faire la même chose...  

Bref, en ces temps d'inégalités que l'on dit croissantes, je ne trouve pas d'une grande qualité d'âme de gruger sur les trucs qui servent à payer les écoles, hôpitaux, etc..., quand on est à ce niveau de revenus.

*Et depuis que j'ai appris ça Monsieur Lagerfeld ne me fait plus rire. Du tout.*


----------



## J-Marc (12 Octobre 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> je ne trouve pas d'une grande qualité d'âme de gruger sur les trucs qui servent à payer les écoles, hôpitaux, etc..., quand on est à ce niveau de revenus.



D'où l'angoissante question : 
Lagerfeld a-t-il une âme ? 
Y a t il quelqu'un derrière la façade ??
Tout petit, il a quand même du faire rire sa môman, être attendrissant ? c'est passé où, tout ça ?

Pour moi, ce type se résuma à son éventail : un peu d'agitation, du vent, et puis pffouiiit, finalement, RIEN!

   quand même !


----------



## elKBron (12 Octobre 2005)

ben moi je l aime bien... ptetre parce que je m habille chez NelCha...



oh, c est bon, je decoooooooonne


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

La derni&#232;re fois que j'ai voulu mettre un truc chanel, les gens me jetaient des buches dans la rue... J'crois que y'a pas ma taille...


----------



## Luc G (12 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il est drole et plein d'esprit, il n'a pas besoin de provoc, il est bon. Il peut tout se permettre.



On sait enfin qui est la véritable idole de Sonny !  

Ceci dit, s'il y a de ça :



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il peut tout se permettre.



Il y a encore du chemin à faire :



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> il n'a pas besoin de provoc.




Sur ce, je vais m'acheter des bretelles, et resserrer ma ceinture


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pa à dire, étonnante petite dialectique !! Pour le smiley gerbeur je cherche


Y a celui-là aussi : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








			
				quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> *Et depuis que j'ai appris ça Monsieur Lagerfeld ne me fait plus rire. Du tout.*


Il t'avait fait rire avant ?


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

Mais voyons, Karl est un _artiste_, un _créateuuur_, il est _drôle _et si délicieusement habillé, tout le monde l'_adoooore_, sa pensée est le nirvana du bon goût.

Evidement, voir en lui un vieux réac tétanisé par sa propre déchéance physique au point de vouloir à tout prix le monde figé dans l'admiration de sa gloire passée et se racrochant pathétiquement à des réflexes d'adolescent pour se croire encore jeune est hors de propos, le fait de jaloux sans doute.

Il me fait beaucoup penser à Pascal Sevran.


----------



## gKatarn (12 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Evidement, voir en lui un vieux réac tétanisé par sa propre déchéance physique au point de vouloir à tout prix le monde figé dans l'admiration de sa gloire passée et se racrochant pathétiquement à des réflexes d'adolescent pour se croire encore jeune est hors de propos, le fait de jaloux sans doute.



Pas faux, sauf que je ne suis pas jaloux


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pas faux, sauf que je ne suis pas jaloux


Même pas de ses fringues ????  

J'ai regardé par moment l'émission de M6 sur les models - j'y ai vu un vieux monsieur entouré d'admirateurs payés pour l'être et trouvant "génial" la moindre de ses absences d'idées, des jeunes filles impressionnée par son "aura" le trouver "gentil"...
Une sorte de Mamie Nova habillée et entourée comme Raël en sorte...


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

Bah j'crois surtout que ce genre de microcosmes où vanité fait loi, ben si tu ne sors pas du moule, t'as l'impression d'assister à un congrés d'extra-terrestres...

Bon là, j'viens de me trouver un petit pull abricot en mousseline, ça fait hyper vaporeux, top hype trendy hyper glam !!


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'crois surtout que ce genre de microcosmes où vanité fait loi, ben si tu ne sors pas du moule, t'as l'impression d'assister à un congrés d'extra-terrestres...
> 
> Bon là, j'viens de me trouver un petit pull abricot en mousseline, ça fait hyper vaporeux, top hype trendy hyper glam !!


----------



## joanes (12 Octobre 2005)

Quand je vois et quand j'entends ce monsieur, je ne sais pas, j'ai comme des envies....




"In summer I sleep under a white ermine cover and in winter, under sable," declared Karl Lagerfeld

"Je publierai mes mémoires après ma mort, avant je ne peux pas, j'ai trop de comptes à régler. Il faudra qu'elles restent en anglais, j'écris mieux en anglais et n'accepterai pas de traduction. Si vous ne pouvez pas me lire en anglais, c'est que ces mémoires ne sont pas faîtes pour vous."


"Il n'y a plus de mode, rien que des vêtements"

"La mode n'est ni morale ni amorale, mais elle est faite pour remonter le moral"


ad nauseam...


.... de meurtre, d'écartèlement, de pal (pour faire plaisir à Sonny)


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

Y'a des moments, tu te dis qu'il achete ses l&#233;gumes verts au meme endroit que Van Damme...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> j'ai comme des envies...


Pas de politique !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> .... de meurtre, d'écartèlement, de pal



... Heuuuu... Je crains fort que le pal risque de grandement plaire à notre bon Karl...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu quelque part que ce type possède 70 ipods.




*CQFD mon gars*
trouve moi un chômeur qui possède 70 ipods.


----------



## J-Marc (12 Octobre 2005)

Avec Lagerfeld dans Google image, on trouve en deuxième rang un bellatre à poil et une miche... de pain. Une photo signé de notre Karlounet ?. Pas mise : la charte...  

Et puis un peu plus loin, le Maître et une de ses créations : son seul bon goût serait-il de partager avec ses modèles le ridicule de ses "oeuvres"

J'arrête, on va finir par croire que je l'aime pas


----------



## iKool (12 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Avec Lagerfeld dans Google image, on trouve en deuxième rang un bellatre à poil et une miche... de pain. Une photo signé de notre Karlounet ?. Pas mise : la charte...
> 
> Et puis un peu plus loin, le Maître et une de ses créations : son seul bon goût serait-il de partager avec ses modèles le ridicule de ses "oeuvres"
> 
> J'arrête, on va finir par croire que je l'aime pas


J'aime beaucoup sa cravatte....
Galabru avait la même (pour la longueur en tous cas) un jour à "Combien ça coûte?"


----------



## joanes (12 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas de politique !




Oups, désolé. La Chartres, bordel, la Chartres...



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Heuuuu... Je crains fort que le pal risque de grandement plaire à notre bon Karl...









Directement au producteur de pal...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Octobre 2005)

joanes a dit:
			
		

> Directement au producteur de pal...



Heuuuuuuuu... Oui, mais non! Je crois que c'est le fait de s'asseoir sur un pieu qui risquerait fort de lui plaire... Je tenais à dissiper la confusion...


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Octobre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que &#231;a va m&#234;me assez loin...





			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Bien profond m&#234;me ....



Ni assez loin, ni assez profond pour moi, quelques millions d'ann&#233;es lumi&#232;res plus loin et plus profond, ce serait parfait.

Lesqual except&#233;, je n'aime pas les requins, et particuli&#232;rement ceux  qui font passer leur m ... pour de l'art, dans le seul but de faire du fric. quand &#224; Lagerfeld, soit il est sinc&#232;re et il faut l'enfermer pour insanit&#233; morale et mentale, soit il ne l'est pas, et il faut l'enfermer pour escroquerie, abus de confiance et fraude fiscale.  

Quant au culte de l'inutile que ce gourou d&#233;voy&#233; voudrait imposer au monde, Sonny, si tu veux dire la pri&#232;re six fois par jour, prostern&#233; en direction de la place Vend&#244;me, libre &#224; toi, je te souhaite bien du plaisir.

Lagerfeld, tiens, dans l'bus, direction le d&#233;sert !  Et avec ce qu'il laissera, on pourra peut-&#234;tre financer le d&#233;veloppement d'un ou deux pays d'Afrique, afin d'&#233;viter &#224; leurs ressortissants la n&#233;cessit&#233; d'hasardeuses tentatives migratoires.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

il y a des personnes que on aime ou pas , pour leurs oeuvres c'est pareil

souvent j'aime la personne et pas sa creation .... ou viceversa
tres rarement j'aime pas le tout

Lagerfeld est dans cette derniere position , j'aime pas sa personne , le personnage qu'il s'est crée  et aussi ses creations (le stylisme, sa  critique sur l'architecture ou  ses travaux photographiques )

d'ailleur dire SES creations est vraiment un tres gros mots , mettez-le devant une feuille vierge sans ses "collaborateurs", j'aimerais bien voir ce qu'il pourrait nous pondre  

souvent il aime dire de lui qu'il est un "opportuniste intelligent": tout est dit , sa vanité comprise


----------



## krystof (12 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu quelque part que ce type possède 70 ipods.




Il a pas compris qu'on pouvait mettre plusieurs chansons par iPod ?


----------



## krystof (12 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleur dire SES creations est vraiment un tres gros mots , mettez-le devant une feuille vierge sans ses "collaborateurs", j'aimerais bien voir ce qu'il pourrait nous pondre




Un iPod ?

Un ½uf ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un iPod ?
> 
> Un ½uf ?




surement .......avec des strass


----------



## Fondug (12 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Un ½uf ?


 
Fabergé alors


----------



## loudjena (12 Octobre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bah j'crois surtout que ce genre de microcosmes où vanité fait loi, ben si tu ne sors pas du moule, t'as l'impression d'assister à un congrés d'extra-terrestres...
> 
> Bon là, j'viens de me trouver un petit pull abricot en mousseline, ça fait hyper vaporeux, top hype trendy hyper glam !!



Essaie aussi la satinette de Mobeuge et le nylon éponge, recommnadés par Fernand Reynaud qu'était rien qu'un pauv'paysan.


----------



## loudjena (12 Octobre 2005)

Ça me fais penser au jour où j'ai voulu acheter un pull en laine, un pull chaud, confort, douillet, un pull pour les hivers rigoureux et enneigés comme ont en a par ici.
Dans une boutique spécialisée en pulls, j'en essaie un que je trouve pas mal, et là ça me gratte, à travers mon T-shirt ça me gratte. Je le dis au vendeur qui m'explique toute ça théorie : c'est parce que ça gratte que c'est chaud, si, si madame, je vous assure, alors moi  :mouais: un peu comme ça ma tête, là, je lui réponds en gros je me tricote un pull avec des chardons et je passe l'hiver au chaud ? Oui, oui qu'il me dis très sérieux zéro hésitations, le principe c'est ça, vous avez compris.
Peut-être que des fringues en Spontex ça va devenir fashion et le cachemir as been ?
Donc Karl et ses potes vont garder leur cachemir !  ça gratte même pas, pfff !
J'aime pas quand ça gratte, ça fait comme les biscottes dans le lit.


----------



## quetzalk (12 Octobre 2005)

Ben si c'est logique : les mouvements de grattage dégagent une énergie thermique considérable !!! Pour ce qui est des biscottes au lit j'ai jamais essayé, ça doit être diiiiiingue non ? :love: :love:


----------



## rezba (12 Octobre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas compris qu'on pouvait mettre plusieurs chansons par iPod ?



Il possède aussi à peu près le même nombre de Sony Cybershot DSC T7. Il en rachète un dès que sa carte est pleine. J'ai lu ça dans le dernier supplément style de Libé, consacré à l'homme aux cols de dindons.
Quelques éclairs d'intelligence, notamment sur le passé. Au milieu d'une fatuité terrible, et d'une absence totale de vision et de pesrpective.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (13 Octobre 2005)

En passant, juste envie de citer ce sketch de Desproges sur la mode qui se termine comme ça :

_...Est-il Dieu possible, en pleine mouvance des droits de la femme, que des bougresses se plient encore aux ordres fascisants d'une espèce de Ubu prostatique de la mode, qui au lieu de crever de honte dans son anachronisme, continue de leur imposer le carcan chiffonneux de ses fantasmes étriqués, et cela, jusqu'au fin fond populaire de nos plus mornes Prisunic ?
Je t'en prie, ma femme, ma s½ur, mon amour, mets ton jean, ou reste nue, mais ne marche pas dans la mode, ça porte malheur. _


----------



## jahrom (13 Octobre 2005)

Etre à la mode c'est ne pas la suivre...


----------



## Fondug (13 Octobre 2005)

Merde, l'apple store est en rupture de stock pour l'ipod vidéo, un certain karl l. de cergy pontoise en aurait commandé 3000...


----------



## samoussa (13 Octobre 2005)

avec le nouvel imac, il va pouvoir faire des auto portraits à donf. Et même qu'il pourra se filmer et se regarder juste après.


----------



## joanes (13 Octobre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuuu... Oui, mais non! Je crois que c'est le fait de s'asseoir sur un pieu qui risquerait fort de lui plaire... Je tenais à dissiper la confusion...





Confusion?? Quelle confusion??


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Etre à la mode c'est ne pas la suivre...



Ne pas la suivre c'est faire plaisir à son banquier.


----------



## samoussa (14 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> En passant, juste envie de citer ce sketch de Desproges sur la mode qui se termine comme ça :
> 
> _...Est-il Dieu possible, en pleine mouvance des droits de la femme, que des bougresses se plient encore aux ordres fascisants d'une espèce de Ubu prostatique de la mode, qui au lieu de crever de honte dans son anachronisme, continue de leur imposer le carcan chiffonneux de ses fantasmes étriqués, et cela, jusqu'au fin fond populaire de nos plus mornes Prisunic ?
> Je t'en prie, ma femme, ma s½ur, mon amour, mets ton jean, ou reste nue, mais ne marche pas dans la mode, ça porte malheur. _


J'adore


----------



## supermoquette (14 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ~


~ la playa

oh 

oh oh oh oh


----------



## al02 (14 Octobre 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> *mod&#233;rateur* est l'anagramme de l'*arm&#233;e du rot*



:love: :love:


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> J'adore




Dior


----------



## samoussa (14 Octobre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Dior


J'ai hésité à la faire et l'hésitation même à la ruine


----------



## Dendrimere (14 Octobre 2005)

à l'urine ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Octobre 2005)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> &#224; l'urine ?



En parlant de &#231;a, j'ai vu hier dans le magazine de la sant&#233; sur France 5 un type qui se douche avec son pipi (aussi bien que des produits chimiques selon lui) et qui en boit aussi. Je vous jure : voir &#231;a juste apr&#232;s manger, c'est limite t'as envie de gerber. Franchement, il y en a qui fument la moquette grave.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, il y en a qui fument la moquette grave.




*Ce sont surtout les acariens*
qu'il y a dedans qui font de l'effet.

Un peu comme du THC en fait.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai vu hier dans le magazine de la santé sur France 5...



Quelle idée aussi de regarder un programme intellectuel... c'est pas chez Delarue qu'on verrait des trucs comme ça...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de &#231;a, j'ai vu hier dans le magazine de la sant&#233; sur France 5




*France 5 ?*
C'est quelle touche sur la t&#233;l&#233;commande ?



 
:rateau: 


:bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *France 5 ?*
> C'est quelle touche sur la télécommande ?
> 
> 
> ...





:mouais: Hum ... je me tâtes entre "peux mieux faire" ... oui, ça c'est sur ... quoi que ... Et "Pis ? Nan, y a pas !" ... Bon, peut-être un peu trop, là. Bon on va dire "difficile de faire pis" ... Vi, comme ça, c'est bien.  



:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep:
:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

et c'est toi qui dis &#231;a, tu ne manques pas de pudeur.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

et tu vas faire comme si de rien n'&#233;tait, tu devrais &#233;pouser tibo ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ... tu devrais épouser tibo ...



dans des vêtements signés Karl Lagerfeld ??   :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> :sleep:
> :sleep:
> ...




*Pssst*
Pascal


>...<


----------



## mado (15 Octobre 2005)

Moralité : le luxe rend con. 

Préférons lui la luxure tant qu'à faire.


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

fastoche c'est le seul mot de mon dictionnaire


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et c'est toi qui dis &#231;a, tu ne manques pas de pudeur.



Par contre, toi, l&#224;, tu manques de vocabulaire, ce qui au vu de la suite, cesse de me surprendre 



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> fastoche c'est le seul mot de mon dictionnaire


.

Bon, &#224; part que tu as dit le contraire de ce que tu pensais, comme j'ai pr&#233;cis&#233; en titre de mon post, je n'ai pas l'habitude de critiquer l'humour de mes contemporains, je suis d'un naturel tol&#233;rant, mais comme notre cher Purfilsdel'ap&#233;ro, que j'appr&#233;cie par ailleurs (ainsi que toi, d'ailleurs, n'ayons pas peur des mots), ne manque pas d'&#233;pingler mes approximations, je n'ai pas de raisons de passer les siennes, hein ! Bon, je n'ai pas l'intention d'en faire une habitude, mais une fois de temps en temps, &#231;a peut &#234;tre salutaire.    

EDIT : A propos de Tibo, &#231;a ne va pas pouvoir se faire, la loi fran&#231;aise r&#233;primant f&#233;rocement la polygamie (la suisse aussi, je pense), mais par contre, en ce qui me concerne, du moins, aucune raison qu'on puisse lier &#224; l'incompatibilit&#233; d'humeur. Bon, pour aller jusqu'au mariage, notre relation est un peu courte, mais rien de ce que je sais d'elle n'appelle la critique chez moi. (Tibo  )


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

pause-toi une fois la question : pourquoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Octobre 2005)

Pas besoin, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; la r&#233;ponse, mais toi, j'en suis moins sur, tu penses l'avoir, est-ce bien suffisant ?


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2005)

E le luxe .....bo*del ?


----------



## supermoquette (15 Octobre 2005)

qu'est-ce que je disais...


----------



## La mouette (15 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> qu'est-ce que je disais...




PLeins de bonne choses...zut je me suis encore planté de fil...

Dsl SM...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Quelle idée aussi de regarder un programme intellectuel... c'est pas chez Delarue qu'on verrait des trucs comme ça...



Peut-être que si. Dans une émission dont le thème serait "Ne rien jeter : radinerie ou attachement au passé ?"


----------



## samoussa (16 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *France 5 ?*
> C'est quelle touche sur la télécommande ?
> 
> 
> ...


Celui sur lequel il y a encore une inscription...un 5 quoi...


----------



## iKool (17 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> En parlant de ça, j'ai vu hier dans le magazine de la santé sur France 5 un type qui se douche avec son pipi (aussi bien que des produits chimiques selon lui) et qui en boit aussi. Je vous jure : voir ça juste après manger, c'est limite t'as envie de gerber. Franchement, il y en a qui fument la moquette grave.


Il paraît que c'est une mode au Japon : boire son urine (si possible, un grand verre, le matin, à jeun), que c'est bon pour la santée, et patati et patata...

Sinon, l'urine est un liquide je ne sais plus quoi, mais totalement dénué de bactéries ou de microbes, il est donc beaucoup plus recommandé de se laver les mains avant que après avoir été pisser (pour éliminer toutes les saloperies que nous y avons en permanence, sur les mains, contrairement au pénis qui reste bien au propre, et au chaud, dans son slip)

Voilà, c'était un résumé de la minute "la science aussi aime le pipi-caca"


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Il paraît que c'est une mode au Japon : boire son urine (si possible, un grand verre, le matin, à jeun), que c'est bon pour la santée, et patati et patata...



Ben, je sais pas ce qu'en pensent les médecins présents sur ce forum, mais je ne suis pas certain que les reins apprécient ce régime. :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je sais pas ce qu'en pensent les médecins présents sur ce forum, mais je ne suis pas certain que les reins apprécient ce régime. :mouais:




vive ma contrex !!!!!!


----------



## loudjena (17 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et tu vas faire comme si de rien n'&#233;tait, tu devrais &#233;pouser tibo ...



Et faire des enfants, ils sont utiles &#224; l'&#233;cosyst&#232;me.

:bebe:


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Octobre 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Et faire des enfants, ils sont utiles &#224; l'&#233;cosyst&#232;me.
> 
> :bebe:



Ah l&#224;, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; donn&#233; (pas avec Tibo, hein :rateau: ) Maintenant, c'est &#224; mes enfants (les deux gar&#231;ons, les plus vieux, 22 et 19 ans, parce que ma fille, &#224; 9 ans, j'aime autant qu'elle attende encore un peu) de faire des enfants.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, je sais pas ce qu'en pensent les médecins présents sur ce forum, mais je ne suis pas certain que les reins apprécient ce régime. :mouais:



D'après ce qu'ils disaient dans l'émission, boire son urine ne fait pas de mal mais ne fait pas de bien non plus.


----------



## quetzalk (18 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce qu'ils disaient dans l'émission, boire son urine ne fait pas de mal mais ne fait pas de bien non plus.



Effectivement, pas de microbes ni de toxicité particulière, après... ce n'est qu'une question de goût. Arrêtez un peu de faire vos délicats...   :hein:


----------



## samoussa (18 Octobre 2005)

ça fait un moment que je suis votre discussion et franchement c'est à se p..... dessus


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce qu'ils disaient dans l'émission, boire son urine ne fait pas de mal mais ne fait pas de bien non plus.




Qui essaie et nous fait un petit compte rendu ?:rateau:


----------



## samoussa (18 Octobre 2005)

Une grand verre de p....ou sa vie avec un  portable HP ?


----------



## La mouette (18 Octobre 2005)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Une grand verre de p....ou sa vie avec un  portable HP ?




Tricheur


----------



## samoussa (18 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Tricheur


hihihihi...    ...j'préfère la p...:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, c'est à mes enfants (les deux garçons, les plus vieux, 22 et 19 ans, parce que ma fille, à 9 ans, j'aime autant qu'elle attende encore un peu) de faire des enfants.



*Là, ce qui serait intéressant de constater*
c'est l'impact de ton humour sur leur développement.

C'est surtout pour la petite que je m'inquiète...





:affraid:
:sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Là, ce qui serait intéressant de constater*
> c'est l'impact de ton humour sur leur développement.
> 
> C'est surtout pour la petite que je m'inquiète...
> ...




:mouais: Que te dire ? Que ces temps ci, mon humour présente sur le tien l'avantage d'être plus réceptif à celui des autres ? Plus tolérant ? Moins catégorique ? 

Ce qui est sur, c'est que ces temps ci, je te trouve comme une tendance à devenir ... comment dire sans méchanceté ... un peu lourd. Sans doute est-ce du à un léger abus de cochonailles et d'apéros ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Qui essaie et nous fait un petit compte rendu ?:rateau:



Pour une nouvelle &#233;mission, TF1 cherche des gens qui ont envie de faire des num&#233;ros visuels. Alors, si &#231;a vous tente, proposez-leur un num&#233;ro de buveur de pipi.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

On est méchant si on dit ce qu'on pense, même après s'être tapé un milliard de jeu de mots foireux. Ça marche pas comme ça dans la vie, en fait.

Ah mais si je vous aime tous vous êtes tous drôles.


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

Zi tu n'aimes pas l'humour, alors tu es très meuchant


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> On est méchant si on dit ce qu'on pense, même après s'être tapé un milliard de jeu de mots foireux. Ça marche pas comme ça dans la vie, en fait.
> 
> Ah mais si je vous aime tous vous êtes tous drôles.



Ben, toi une fois je te trouve drôle, une fois, je te trouve pas drôle, dans ce dernier cas, je ne te le fais pas savoir systématiquement, j'admet que d'autres puissent apprécier. Je sais que ce que je trouve "foireux" peut plaire à d'autres. Lorsque tu qualifie mes jeux de mots de "foireux", tu es surtout insultant pour ceux qu'ils ont fait rire, plus encore que pour moi. Si t'aimes pas, tu passes à la suite, ça allégera un peu l'ambiance. :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

Le coup d'insulter les autres est tr&#232;s brillant. Mais ce n'est pas de l'humour.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je sais que ce que je trouve "foireux" peut plaire à d'autres. Lorsque tu qualifie mes jeux de mots de "foireux", tu es surtout insultant pour ceux qu'ils ont fait rire, plus encore que pour moi. Si t'aimes pas, tu passes à la suite, ça allégera un peu l'ambiance. :mouais:




*Frères, camarades*
Tous ensemble unissons-nous pour la croisade contre le jeu de mot foireux !


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

"arr&#234;te car moi je t'emb&#234;te pas"

ben si en fait suffit de lire


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben, toi une fois je te trouve drôle, une fois, je te trouve pas drôle, dans ce dernier cas, je ne te le fais pas savoir systématiquement, j'admet que d'autres puissent apprécier. Je sais que ce que je trouve "foireux" peut plaire à d'autres. Lorsque tu qualifie mes jeux de mots de "foireux", tu es surtout insultant pour ceux qu'ils ont fait rire, plus encore que pour moi. Si t'aimes pas, tu passes à la suite, ça allégera un peu l'ambiance. :mouais:


Toi, tu vas finir iBouc émissaire !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Octobre 2005)

*J'aime*
le ciel bleu, les petits nuages blancs qui font des dessins dans le ciel, les oiseaux qui fredonnent, les fleurs, le clapotis de l'eau de la rivière, les gentils gens.
J'aime même supermoquette.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

Tu aimes ma cuisine, nuance


----------



## dool (19 Octobre 2005)

J'ai entendu que ça parlais d'humour pas drôle ici...alors je suis venue !


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le coup d'insulter les autres est très brillant. Mais ce n'est pas de l'humour.



Effectivement, ce n'est pas de l'humour, et je te rappelle que s'il suffit de lire, personne ne t'oblige à le faire.

Par ailleurs, (et là, ce n'est pas qu'a toi que je m'adresse) sur quelle légitimité tables tu pour décider que ce que tu trouves drôle l'est et que ce que tu ne trouves pas drôle ne l'est pas ?

Si j'avais du faire un commentaire chaque fois que j'ai trouvé une de tes vannes nulle, je serais déjà vénérable sage, mais bon, à toi de voir, si tu préfère les ambiances pourries, alors, continues, pour moi, le sujet est clos.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Octobre 2005)

C'est qu'on pas le droit de dire certaines choses, maaaaaamaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnn 

&#233;dith : je ne juge pas l'humour, je dis ce que je pense, tu piges ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *J'aime*
> le ciel bleu, les petits nuages blancs qui font des dessins dans le ciel, les oiseaux qui fredonnent, les fleurs, le clapotis de l'eau de la rivière, les gentils gens.
> J'aime même supermoquette.



Nan, je ne pense pas ça, je te trouve juste un poil intolérant par moment (en ce moment, et pas qu'avec moi), sinon, d'une façon générale, je t'apprécie plutôt, ce qui fait que je le regrette d'autant plus.


----------



## J-Marc (19 Octobre 2005)

Un fil sur Lagerfeld = deux pages d'urinothérapie + deux autres de castagne entre les vieillards du bar : 

l'a pas de très bonnes ondes, ce mec la !


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

Nous nageons dans le conceptuel.
Boire son pipi rend-il agressif ?

"Ach, boire zon urineuuuh, z'est déguelasse !" nous répond Karl L. en s'éventant vivement.


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Nous nageons dans le conceptuel.
> Boire son pipi rend-il agressif ?
> 
> "Ach, boire zon urineuuuh, z'est déguelasse !" nous répond Karl L. en s'éventant vivement.



J'allais fermer et puis non après ça, je vous laisse méditer.


----------



## samoussa (19 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Un fil sur Lagerfeld = deux pages d'urinothérapie + deux autres de castagne entre les vieillards du bar :
> 
> l'a pas de très bonnes ondes, ce mec la !


Je dirai que c'est " zon coté zip-erficiel"    qui le perd


----------



## J-Marc (19 Octobre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'allais fermer et puis non après ça, je vous laisse méditer.




Bof, ferme donc quand même, y'a pas de quoi en remettre 6 pages.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2005)

une phrase que j'ai trouvé je ne sais plus il y a pas mal d'année 



*l'elegance n'est pas seulement un moyen de se distinguer mais aussi de s'affimer *


:love:


----------



## Nephou (19 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Bof, ferme donc quand même, y'a pas de quoi en remettre 6 pages.




pis ça a un peu tourné à la "foireux d'empoigne" :rateau:


----------



## J-Marc (19 Octobre 2005)

Autre citation : 

Einstein (je crois) disait à propos des méthodes de démonstrations mathématiques : 

"Laissons l'élégance aux couturiers"   

  C'était du temps où ils l'utilisaient encore (bien avant l'avènement de notre Karlounet et de son éventail)


----------



## iKool (19 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> Autre citation :
> 
> Einstein (je crois) disait à propos des méthodes de démonstrations mathématiques :
> 
> ...


Mais l'élégance, c'est subjectif.
Il y a peut-être quelques règles d'esthétique de base, mais au delà...
L'élégance peut-être beaucoup plus question d'attitude que de vêtements...

"Ach, et les gants, et les gants ? Mais moi, monsieuuuur, mes gants zont blancs, commeuuuuh le reste de ma tenue" tient absolument à nous préciser monsieur Karl L. en s'éventant de plus belle.


----------



## J-Marc (19 Octobre 2005)

iKool a dit:
			
		

> Mais l'élégance, c'est subjectif.
> Il y a peut-être quelques règles d'esthétique de base, mais au delà...
> L'élégance peut-être beaucoup plus question d'attitude que de vêtements...
> 
> "Ach, et les gants, et les gants ? Mais moi, monsieuuuur, mes gants zont blancs, commeuuuuh le reste de ma tenue" tient absolument à nous préciser monsieur Karl L. en s'éventant de plus belle.




L'élégance c'est subjectif, mais le snobisme de Lagerfeld et consorts, z'est objectif !

qui porte ces trucs là en dehors d'un podium ou d'une soirée hypra branchéééeeee ? personne ! pourquoi ?


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2005)

J-Marc a dit:
			
		

> L'élégance c'est subjectif, mais le snobisme de Lagerfeld et consorts, z'est objectif !
> 
> qui porte ces trucs là en dehors d'un podium ou d'une soirée hypra branchéééeeee ? personne ! pourquoi ?



Voilà une excellente conclusion, on clôture.


----------

